# Howto make Acidulated Water?



## TXWineDuo (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello Everybody, 
We ordered 3 lugs each of Cabernet Sauvignon and Shiraz grapes from FVW ( Thank you George) just trying to be prepared before they get here. Fyi we have the Vinmetrica 300 to do the PH / TA testing.

We are trying to learn to make wine from fresh grapes and have read some things about Acidulated water to reduce the brix if too high. Well I can't seem to find any recipe or equations to make it. We assume that one would use Tartaric acid but how much water to use?

We have other questions about YAN equations too, should they be in another thread?

Thank You.
TXWineDuo


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2015)

6 grams per liter will get you water at a .6 TA.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 24, 2015)

I would check brix and if it is higher than you want, water back to desired brix. Mix the must well, then check pH and decide if acid is needed.


----------



## Treeman (Aug 24, 2015)

I prefer the Sangee method. Check your brix, then strain off juice from crushed grapes. Reserve this juice to make a Rose wine. Add back acidulated water to replace the sweet juice you removed and your brix will drop but acid will stay high. Sangee is a bit more complicated method, but you will maintain the skin to juice ratio to make perhaps a more intense red.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Y'all


----------



## geek (Aug 26, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> 6 grams per liter will get you water at a .6 TA.



What Jim mentioned sounds about right.

I haven't checked my notes but when I did this the first time Mike mentioned about 21 grams of tartaric acid per gallon is what is typically used.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks Geek, I thought that I read that from Mike before but couldn't find the post. 

Now for water type, 
Spring water
Distilled water
Reverse Osmosis 

My thinking is Spring water.


----------



## geek (Aug 26, 2015)

Spring water for me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 26, 2015)

Spring water.


----------

